# Literature or videos on using Speedlite



## JayG1372 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello All,

Can anyone recommend any literature or videos on proper usage of a speedlite. I just purchased a Nikon SB-600 and would like to utilize it properly as fill light and to make my portraits stand out more. The number one criticism I have received on several of my posts is that I should be using fill light.

Any tips, tricks, or points in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kap55 (Jul 18, 2017)

If you're willing to buy an old fashioned book then this is something I use and find to be excellent
Understanding Flash Photography: How to Shoot Great Photographs Using Electronic Flash: Bryan Peterson: 9780817439569: Books - Amazon.ca


----------



## JayG1372 (Jul 18, 2017)

I am always willing to have a good hard copy of a book! Thank you very much for some insight!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2017)

Strobist on line. Look into on-axis fill light.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2017)

First read this:Nikon | Download center | SB-600  It can give you a lot of information that will help you use the speedlight correctly.  

As Derrel suggested Strobist would be a good place to start as well.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 18, 2017)

Besides the manual, the book mentioned, and strobist.  There are also many many youtube videos on the majority of camera equipment now a days.  There are also vidoes on Nikon CLS system youtube as well.  Even though many centered around other flashes.  Sb-600's are used in some of them.  And helps you get an overall view of CLS operations.


----------



## mwilson263 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm also pretty new to flash, and have learned a lot from Strobist. I've recently been watching various youtube videos regarding flash put out by B&H Photo and Adorama - there's lots of good info there.


----------



## fmw (Jul 21, 2017)

The most important thing to understand that you should never mount the flash unit in the hot shoe.  It should not be so close to the lens.  Buy an extension cable or wireless firing setup of some sort or both.  Pay close attention to the advice you get on bounce flash.  It is a simple but very effective technique.


----------

